# Backup camera installed



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I managed to pick up a cheap backup camera/monitor off ebay for $55 shipped. My cab has no rear window so I needed something. For the price of a sheet of plexiglass I managed to pick up a cheap camera kit. It has a 7" screen and night vision. The camera quality isn't great, but for what it cost, it seems like it will do the job.

Here's the camera mounted up:









I put a couple screws in to hold hte monitor in place:









A little bit grainy but at least I can see what's back there.









Turned off all the lights in the garage and this is what the night vision looks like:









Overall I'm pretty happy with it. I may change out the camera for something with better quality at some point but it serves it's purpose for now. I have a switch that turns it on and off too.


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks good. I back mine into garage between a cabinet and my lawn tractor. It's a tight fit but with the camera I'm able to back in either out twisting my neck.

Are those speakers on the left and right of the monitor?

I'm tempted to remove my soft cover snow cab and build a wood cab like yours. I'm guessing it offers better wind protection from the wind. First I need to install a new muffler and exhaust pipe.

I'm thinking of running pipe under frame and exhausting at the rear the keep the CO out of the cab. Maybe add a carbon monoxide detector also.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

Thats a good idea. Is there any warning lights or sounds that lets you know there is someone or something behind you? You have quite the rig there.


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

They make one with backup sensors but I didn't have any good way to mount them.

If I was redoing it, I'd make the roof out of plastic. It's shingled which makes it top heavy.

I thought about running an exhaust pipe under the frame and out the rear but it would have been a hassle, so I just went with a stack and a muffler off a ford jubilee.


----------

